# All dialects: I want to go home



## vandad

Reading the discussion about the difference between MSA and  everyday arabic,lots of questions came into my mind cause although I knew there's a huge distance between what I learnt at school and the real arabic spoken by arab peaple ,it was really strange to hear even such a simple sentence :"  ارید ان اذهب الی بیتی" sounds awkward.Let me know then please how to say this sentence in a normal way!!!!


----------



## Kinan

بدي روح علبيت
It's how most Syrians say it.
The word أريد is not used at all in dialects.


----------



## clevermizo

vandad said:


> Reading the discussion about the difference between MSA and  everyday arabic,lots of questions came into my mind cause although I knew there's a huge distance between what I learnt at school and the real arabic spoken by arab peaple ,it was really strange to hear even such a simple sentence :"  ارید ان اذهب الی بیتی" sounds awkward.Let me know then please how to say this sentence in a normal way!!!!



It depends on local dialect. However, by far the most common verb "to go" is راح يروح so you'd be safe using that. As far as أراد, the verb to "want" has many different dialectal variants or preferences as to which way to say it. In the Levant typically there is the expression بدّي which comes from بــِودّي which isn't a verb at all. In Egypt typically the verb عاز يعوز is used, but usually in the participle form as عايز/عايزة/عيزين. There's also بغى/يبغي and other variations.

So the right "everyday" way to say it depends on where you'd like to visit . However, if you said something like أريد أروح that might not be "correct" for any specific dialect, but you could probably get away with it.

I think the verb ذهب/يذهب is more or less obsolete in everyday speech.


----------



## arabiya123456

Kinan said:


> word أريد is not used at all in dialects.


 
Actually it's used in Iraqi Arabic albeit converted from form IV to form I راد، يريد raad, yriid so the sentence would be something like أريد أروح للبيت ariid aruu7 lil-biet (with the characteristic Iraqi glide "ie" for the "ay" diphthong).

Best


----------



## WadiH

arabiya123456 said:


> Actually it's used in Iraqi Arabic albeit converted from form IV to form I راد، يريد raad, yriid so the sentence would be something like أريد أروح للبيت ariid aruu7 lil-biet (with the characteristic Iraqi glide "ie" for the "ay" diphthong).
> 
> Best



That's actually not form I; it's form IV but with the _hamza_ "elided" (تسهيل الهمز).

راد/يريد is not the primary word for "want" in the Arabian Peninsula or in bedouin dialects, but it does exist in those dialects as a synonym.

It's also used in Syria-Lebanon as part of expressions like إزا الله أراد ("if God wills it") and إزا بتريد ("please"), and possibly as a synonym for بدّي as well.


----------



## Masjeen

vandad said:


> it was really strange to hear even such a simple sentence :" ارید ان اذهب الی بیتی" sounds awkward.Let me know then please how to say this sentence in a normal way!!!!


 
In kuwaiti arabic:  أبي أروح لبيتي or أبي أروح للبيت


----------



## xpert

*أريد = أبغى 
قال تعالى (ذلك ما كنّا نبغ) الكهف

*


----------



## Mahaodeh

Wadi Hanifa said:


> That's actually not form I; it's form IV but with the _hamza_ "elided" (تسهيل الهمز).



According to the Lisaan, رادَ يَريدُ من باب ضرب and أراد يُريدُ are synonyms in fus7a.


----------



## WadiH

Mahaodeh said:


> According to the Lisaan, رادَ يَريدُ من باب ضرب and أراد يُريدُ are synonyms in fus7a.



Do you have a link?  Because I've looked myself and couldn't find it.  This is what I found:
لرَّوْدُ: مصدر فعل الرائد، والرائد: الذي يُرْسَل في التماس النُّجْعَة وطلب الكلإِ، والجمع رُوَّاد مثل زائر وزُوَّار.
وفي حديث عليّ، عليه السلام، في صفة الصحابة، رضوان الله عليهم أَجمعين: يدخلون رُوَّاداً ويخرجون أَدلة أَي يدخلون طالبين للعلم ملتمسين للحلم من عنده ويخرجون أَدلة هُداة للناس.
وأَصل الرائد الذي يتقدّم القوم يُبْصِر لهم الكلأَ ومساقط الغيث؛ ومنه حديث الحجاج في صفة الغيث: وسمعت الرُّوَّاد يدعون إِلى ديارتها أَي تطلب الناس إِليها، *** قال أَبو ذؤيب يصف رجلاً حاجّاً طلب عسلاً: فباتَ بِجَمْعٍ، ثم تمَّ إِلى مِنًى، فأَصبح راداً يَبتِغي المزْجَ بالسَّحْل أَي طالباً؛ وقد راد أَهله منزلاً وكلأً، وراد لهم رَوْداً وارتاد واستراد.
وفي حديث معقل بن يسار وأُخته: فاستَراد لأَمر الله أَي رجع ولان وانقاد، وارتاد لهم يرتاد.
ورجل رادٌ: بمعنى رائد، وهو فَعَل، بالتحريك، بمعنى فاعل كالفَرَط بمعنى الفارط.
ويقال: بعثنا رائداً يرود لنا الكلأَ والمنزل ويرتاد والمعنى واحد أَي ينظر ويطلب ويختار أَفضله. قال وجاءَ في الشعر: بعثوا رادهم أَي رائدهم؛ ومن أَمثالهم: الرائدُ لا يَكْذب أَهَله؛ يضرب مثلاً للذي لا يكذب إِذا حدّث، وإِنما قيل له ذلك لأَنه إِن لم يَصْدُقهم فقد غرّر بهم.
وراد الكلأَ يَرُدوه رَوْداً ورِياداً وارتاده ارتياداً بمعنى أَي طلبه.
ويقال: راد أَهلَه يرودهم مَرْعىً أَو منزلاً رياداً وارتاد لهم ارتياداً؛ ***.
وفي الحديث: الحمى رائدُ الموت أَي رسول الموت الذي يتقدّمه، كالرائد الذي يبعث ليَرتاد منزلاً ويتقدم قومه؛ ***
ويقال: رادَ يَرودُ إِذا جاء وذهب ولم يطمئن.***
وأَراد الشيءَ: شاءَه

So, their meanings are obviously related (same root after all), but they can't really be described as synonyms.


----------



## Hemza

In Morocco

بغيت/نبغي نرجع للدار
بغيت/نبغي نولّي للدار
بغيت/نبغي نروّح

(the past or the present forms both have a present value here).

As for "I want" نحبّ and نريد may be used but they are very very old fashioned (especially نريد)


----------



## tounsi51

In Tunisian Arabic

(نحب نروّح (لدار

The verb روّح implies to go home so we don't have to add دار


----------



## cherine

tounsi51 said:


> The verb روّح implies to go home so we don't have to add دار


The same in Egyptian Arabic. We only use the verb رَوَّح for go home, so we usually don't say عايز أروَّح البيت but just عايز أروَّح.
(I want is عايز or عاوز).


----------



## Schem

ودي انكس للبيت
widdi ankes lal-bêt


----------



## spidrrman

Schem said:


> ودي انكس للبيت
> widdi ankes lal-bêt


This is gasseemi dialect right? What is the root of the verb انكس ? Is it نكس (nakas)? It means the same as  اروح or ارجع?


----------



## WadiH

spidrrman said:


> This is gasseemi dialect right? What is the root of the verb انكس ? Is it نكس (nakas)? It means the same as  اروح or ارجع?



Yes it's a Gesseemi word but it means "return" or "go back".  Its past form is نِكَس (_nikas_).


----------



## Hemza

Is ولّى/يولّي used somewhere else a part from the Maghreb and Iraq? It seems odd that we find it in these distant areas but then it disappears between.


----------



## spidrrman

Hemza said:


> Is ولّى/يولّي used somewhere else a part from the Maghreb and Iraq? It seems odd that we find it in these distant areas but then it disappears between.


It's used in the Yemeni dialect of Taiz city and it means "to go"

For example , فين شتولي اليوم؟ = where will you go today?


----------



## Hemza

spidrrman said:


> It's used in the Yemeni dialect of Taiz city and it means "to go"


Oh yes, Yemen, it doesn't surprise me .


----------

